# Whats the name of this song??



## SFW (Aug 1, 2014)

I would like to download it and put it in my mp3 player. I like it a lot.

Fast forward to 0:35


----------



## the_predator (Aug 2, 2014)

I believe the translation goes..."rolling, in my 5.0 with my ragtop down so my hair can blow" Sorry, I'm a little rusty but I'm pretty sure they are listening to Vanilla Ice.


----------



## charley (Aug 2, 2014)

'..them nasty motherfuckers, so it's a religion of peace & love...


----------



## maniclion (Aug 2, 2014)

Don't know but Isis was first an all-female Funk band in the mid-70's that could have kicked any of these jihadi fuckers ass back in the day....

http://youtu.be/HIFiuIV67u0


----------



## cube789 (Aug 2, 2014)

cowards
their language is so guttural it sounds as if they are vomiting in their mouths when they speak
my ears are offended


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 2, 2014)

cube789 said:


> cowards
> their language is so guttural it sounds as if they are vomiting in their mouths when they speak
> my ears are offended



I think it sounds more like they are choking on hog balls while they are speaking.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 2, 2014)

if it were up to me the that whole country would be a sheet of glass


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 2, 2014)

Took the words out of my mouth Heckler7.  These ISIS fuckers are really tough, from what I saw their victims were all unarmed.  Wonder how bad ass they would be in a head on head with the 101 or the Marines.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 3, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> I think it sounds more like they are choking on hog balls while they are speaking.



Hog balls wouldn't be very halal nor kosher, I think camel nuts fit in their mouths better, but the Israeli's sound very similar but more like they are choking on matzah balls...


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 3, 2014)

dogsoldier said:


> Took the words out of my mouth Heckler7.  These ISIS fuckers are really tough, from what I saw their victims were all unarmed.  Wonder how bad ass they would be in a head on head with the 101 or the Marines.


as long as they keep killing each other, I approve


----------



## SFW (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## SFW (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## maniclion (Aug 3, 2014)

SFW said:


>



I like how the gray shirt guy fires a bunch of rounds and then digs out the split second he sees danger leaving Mr. Tan shirt to eat the full blast w/o even trying to grab him...mark of a true hero there.


----------



## dogsoldier (Aug 3, 2014)

Kill them all, let God sort it out.


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 3, 2014)

SFW said:


> I would like to download it and put it in my mp3 player. I like it a lot.
> 
> Fast forward to 0:35



Those sure are some brave motherfuckers ambushing defenseless people.


----------



## SFW (Aug 4, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Those sure are some brave motherfuckers ambushing defenseless people.


I agree that was some coward shit. But its the iraqi army theyre killing. Isis are a buncha western backed zionist puppets. Its all bullshit. They love to see them killing each other. Destabilizes the region, gives us a reason to send contractors in, reduces the arab population, reduces the christian population, demonizes islam. Its all by design.


----------

